# The Migration of the Swans



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Performing my work for Solo Piano 'The Migration of the Swans' . I was inspired by reading a photo book about the migration of various birds, and the Swans were one of those birds.

Regards.

Saul Dzorelashvili


----------

